# Old db12.2 vs. newer 12.3 woofer in 20-39 PC-Plus



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi: Just wondering if it would be worth changing out the older db12.2 woofer for the current 12.3 woofer?. I have an older(2003) 20-39 PC-Plus sub, which I presume has the older woofer. Is there much of a difference sonically between the 12.2 and the 12.3? Has anyone here changed their woofers on the older PC subs and noticed a differnce for the "good' in either music or movies? Thanks, Huck


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

There's a minor difference, but not a major one. I replaced two drivers, and got about +1dB over the primary range, and I think measurements by other people showed the roll off is rounder with the 12.3.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the comment! How about moving from the older PC+ to the newer PC-Ultra? Is there much of a difference? I am looking for quality of bass, not quantity, as I already have lots to spare with the 20-39. Has anyone here moved up to the PC-Ultra after having owned any of the "powered cylinders"? Thanks, Huck


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The PC-Ultra subs use a completely different driver that is of much higher quality. IIRC, you won't get more SPL, but you will get higher quality sound at the same SPL. I believe the driver behaves more linearly (although I don't really know what that means yet, it does translate to less distortion).

That being said, if you are keeping d12.2 in your PC+ within some % of its capabilites, you might not get any improvement with the Ultra driver. Since distortion is only manifested when you drive it harder. You should call SVS and ask them; they'd probably be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Josuah: I think I will hang on to my $1500.00 plus Canadian dollars for a new PC-Ultra and spend on some other gear..... my SVS 20-39 PC+ with the old db12.2 driver adds just enough weight to the bottom-end on my PSB Goldi's, which have pretty good bass on their own! Thanks, Huck:T


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

Huck said:


> Thanks for the comment! How about moving from the older PC+ to the newer PC-Ultra? Is there much of a difference? I am looking for quality of bass, not quantity, as I already have lots to spare with the 20-39. Has anyone here moved up to the PC-Ultra after having owned any of the "powered cylinders"? Thanks, Huck


I'd would say the difference between 12.2 or 12.3 and TV12 (Ultra's woofer) is pretty minimum. It produces somewhat less THD (and other distortions) at the same output level, but that's pretty hard to notice without taking accurate measurements. Ultra will also stay better "under control" at high levels due 3" VC and stronger motor. I'd say the Plus line offers around 90% of the performance of the Ultra line.


----------



## Geoff Gunnell (Jul 20, 2006)

Huck said:


> Thanks for the comment! How about moving from the older PC+ to the newer PC-Ultra? Is there much of a difference? I am looking for quality of bass, not quantity, as I already have lots to spare with the 20-39. Has anyone here moved up to the PC-Ultra after having owned any of the "powered cylinders"? Thanks, Huck


I demo'd a 20-39 Plus with the 12.2 driver late summer '05, and ended up returning it and getting two PB Ultras (and later two more  ).

There is something about the tone of the TV12 driver that I can only say is seductive. Huck, you will have to search the internet yourself -- I believe some of the AVTalk tests and comments are still up -- one of the best posts I can't find anymore, a guy's brother was looking for I *think* a +/2, heard the Ultra, and then wanted "anything with the Ultra driver "

Strictly subjective so take with the usual metric ton of salt


----------

